# Dialogue-heavy gamer LF free RPG or LARP near Shepherd's Bush, London



## DarqueDuce (Mar 22, 2012)

As the title suggests, I am looking for a free game near Shepherd's Bush, London. I don't mind occasionally bringing food or drinks to share, but dues are too 'pro' for me. I just moved here from the USA and I am looking to make new friends and flex my creative brain a bit.  I am open to playing anything that doesn't require cards (i.e. magic) or figures (heroclix). I've played D&D, Hero System, Vampire LARP and some other things.  I can work with any genre and any class.  I prefer rule-lite and dialogue-heavy games. Campaign-style is what I am used to.  My last D&D group played the same characters in an on-going campaign for a year. In a GM, I like the focus to be on character and plot development. Tell a good story, set a scene and let the players go crazy in it. Rewards for creativity and true-to-charater actions make me smile. Accelerated progression or level per session makes me smile. Aggressive use of the ban-stick or because-I-said-so makes me sad. Hours and hours of combat every session also makes me sad.

If you host a game or are starting up a game ASAP; please reply below and let me know.

Thanks!


----------

